# Greenville Seminary Summer Institute - Creation - Free Webinar Tonight (8/1)



## fishingpipe (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought I would share this if anyone is interested. Dr. Pipa preached for us yesterday and mentioned that he thought this could be helpful during the opening announcements. If I heard him correctly he will be helping to screen the incoming questions on Twitter.

Dear Friends,

The Aug. 1-5 Greenville Seminary Summer Institute's opening night lecture on Creation is free and open to the public. The lecture will also be streamed live over the Internet for those who cannot attend in person. The lecture by Dr. Jonathan Sarfati, "Design, Deluge and Dilemma," will include a question and answer session, and guests in attendance and watching online are invited to submit questions. The lecture begins at 7 p.m.

For those watching online, there are two ways to submit questions:

Guests with Twitter accounts who are "following" the seminary (@GPTSeminary) can submit brief questions to: @GPTSeminary using hashtag #Creation2011. (Length of questions are subject to Twitter character-count limits). Staff member Bill Hill will be monitoring this location.
E-mail your question to [email protected]. Staff member Garry Moes will monitor incoming e-mail.

We will try to answer as many in-house and remote questions as time allows. We apologize in advance if time does not permit answering all questions submitted.

You can watch the lecture online beginning at 7 p.m. Monday, Aug. 1 on our channel at SermonAudio.com HERE. Click on the small red "Live Webcast" icon/button near the top of the page. If you have a group watching the lecture online, we suggest connecting your computer to a projection system.

You may order DVDs of our entire 5-day Summer Institute on Creation by clicking HERE.

We hope you will be blessed, better informed and able to participate interactively.

The GPTS Staff


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi:

I look forward to hearing it tonight!

-Rob


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems like this topic gets a lot of repeat visits from them... it would seem to me that it appears to be a hobby horse of theirs. 

Am I alone in that perception?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 1, 2011)

That's 7pm EST correct?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 1, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> It seems like this topic gets a lot of repeat visits from them... it would seem to me that it appears to be a hobby horse of theirs.
> 
> Am I alone in that perception?



I think the Spring Conference is their big one every year and here is a listing of the conference titles for the past 13 years. Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary - Resources: Audio: Conferences (Earlier this year the topic was the Holy Spirit). It seems that the only repeat was the sufficiency of Scripture.

CT


----------



## fishingpipe (Aug 1, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> That's 7pm EST correct?



Yes, I believe that is correct!


----------

